# 24 Hours in A&E (KCH) Ch4 (2nd series now on)



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2011)

Just in case anyone's interested or has friends that work there or if you've even been there yourself and want to spot people who've treated you etc.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/24-hours-in-ae

and just in case teuchter decides to point out this should be in the Camberwell thread...



































fuck off teuchter


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 11, 2011)

Been waiting for this.  I've been there a fair few times.  Will keep my eyes peeled for anyone I recognise.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Been waiting for this.  I've been there a fair few times.  Will keep my eyes peeled for anyone I recognise.


 
Same as.  Another episode next week as well

Have seen them filming lots over the last couple of years, first for the series The Hospital, and then with this


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2011)

I was unlucky enough to be in kings whilst they were fiming this. I declined the opportunity to be filmed but I thought it was interesting how they filmed it, i.e. by using lots of fixed cameras (a'la Big Brother) instead of free-roaming cameramen following you around.


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2011)

Sounds the same principle as 'One Born Every Minute' - presumably with similar fool incidental music, brave women and yer requisite idiotic man-child.

How many departments have they to get through before the trend passes . . .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds the same principle as 'One Born Every Minute' - presumably with similar fool incidental music, brave women and yer requisite idiotic man-child.
> 
> How many departments have they to get through before the trend passes . . .



Loads


----------



## Gingerman (May 12, 2011)

The bloke run over by the bus


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> The bloke run over by the bus


 

but at least he managed to walk after 3 months


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but at least he managed to walk after 3 months


The bit where he got up from his wheelchair and walked a few steps was


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> The bit where he got up from his wheelchair and walked a few steps was


 
The wind chose that moment to blow some dust into my eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2011)

Just got back from there and passed a room called Stoma.  Saw a woman in an awful condition going in there last week, so this thread has reminded me to google Stoma


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2011)

Bit of a late bump


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2011)

Episode 3 was rather eventful - the guy who played keyboards on Telstar was being checked out for chest pains when a man walks in who'd been shot in the face.


----------



## ash (May 27, 2011)

God wasn't the Telstar bloke a pain, dronning on and on and on and on.   Totally self obcessed


----------



## Jangleballix (May 27, 2011)

All strands in life's rich tapestry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2011)

ash said:


> God wasn't the Telstar bloke a pain, dronning on and on and on and on.   Totally self obcessed


 

He did like to name drop a bit didn't he 

I don't think the doc who was treating him had the slightest idea who the Tornadoes were


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2011)

I'm so glad that young boy survived.  I really feared he wouldn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> I'm so glad that young boy survived.  I really feared he wouldn't.


 
I missed the first 15 minutes.  What had happened to him?


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes.  What had happened to him?



He was hit by a car.  He had a head fracture from the top of his head to his chin.  I wasn't excpecting him to live.  And neither were the medical staff.  His poor dad was just sat on the floor praying.  He was only 11 and was in a right poor state,  bless hm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2011)

ah, I was wondering what had happened to him.  Didn't think it was gang related


----------



## Mr Smin (May 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds the same principle as 'One Born Every Minute' - presumably with similar fool incidental music, brave women and yer requisite idiotic man-child.
> 
> How many departments have they to get through before the trend passes . . .


 
I never watched OBEM but features on A&E will never end for the same reason that people stop to look at traffic accidents. I watched 24h and it seemed a fair portrayal </ambulance hat>


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> fuck off teuchter


 ^^ ^ this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ^^ ^ this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2011)

Mr Smin said:


> I never watched OBEM but features on A&E will never end for the same reason that people stop to look at traffic accidents. I watched 24h and it seemed a fair portrayal </ambulance hat>


 

Not necessarily.  Some people might watch because they know people on the programmes or because they've been to that hospital or because they might learn something


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2011)

I don't have a TV and I checked it out online because I've run to Kings A&E with my child in my arms also two of my children were born in Kings....one of the A&E nurses featured was great when my son bust his wrist badly and also I know people who work there.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not necessarily.  Some people might watch because they know people on the programmes or because they've been to that hospital or because they might learn something


 
Yes but that's not the "reason why features on A&E will never end".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Back next Wednesday (16th) with a new series


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2012)

I spent 4 hours in A&E in Torbay about a week ago. That will do me. (I was accompanying someone who got discharged at the end of it)

I used to watch Holby City - yes I know it is fictional, but now the sexy asian doctor has left I don't bother. Hospital documentaries I find a bit worrying. This is not a good time for the soon to be privatised NHS.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I spent 4 hours in A&E in Torbay about a week ago. That will do me. (I was accompanying someone who got discharged at the end of it)
> 
> I used to watch Holby City - yes I know it is fictional, but now the sexy asian doctor has left I don't bother. Hospital documentaries I find a bit worrying. This is not a good time for the soon to be privatised NHS.


 
I watch Casualty and Holby.  Also watch 24 Hours because it's based at King's and I'm there regularly


----------



## purenarcotic (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Back next Wednesday (16th) with a new series


 
I can't wait for this, it was so fucking brilliant last year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I can't wait for this, it was so fucking brilliant last year.


 
Same as.  Wish they'd go to other departments though to show more than just A&E as I think it's interesting to follow a patient right through their treatment (ie. going for scans/other tests etc.) and then being moved to a ward etc.

Would also be interesting to see if patients are turfed out of wards in the middle of the night


----------



## purenarcotic (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as. Wish they'd go to other departments though to show more than just A&E as I think it's interesting to follow a patient right through their treatment (ie. going for scans/other tests etc.) and then being moved to a ward etc.
> 
> Would also be interesting to see if patients are turfed out of wards in the middle of the night


 
Hah, yeah.  Or post surgery while they're barely conscious. 

I thought I saw an ad for a new series about GOSH but I must have been imagining it because I can't find it anywhere when I google.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Hah, yeah. Or post surgery while they're barely conscious.
> 
> I thought I saw an ad for a new series about GOSH but I must have been imagining it because I can't find it anywhere when I google.


 
Yeah, that would be funny.  

Never watched any on GOSH as I think it would be too depressing although kids are remarkably resilient and non-complaining compared to adults


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2012)

Is it really 24 hours in A&Eon one particular day?

I filmed for a programme many years ago that would film the A&E around the clock and we would get maybe one or maybe two good stories on a 12 hour shift. 
My least good TV moment was missing a guy who had keeled over with a crazy disease he had picked up in africa. It was his wedding day and he fell while giving his vows. 
There was footage from the wedding, and an hour or so later the whole wedding party came to A&E in full dress. Would have been super great telly.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, that would be funny.
> 
> Never watched any on GOSH as I think it would be too depressing although kids are remarkably resilient and non-complaining compared to adults


 
Years back there was a show called Children's Hospital that followed kids in GOSH.  I got asked to appear on it but my mum said no.  It was a good series, not quite as miserable as you'd think.  ITV did something on babies in neonatal ITU which was fucking miserable beyond belief.  One of those shows you sob your way through lol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I thought I saw an ad for a new series about GOSH but I must have been imagining it because I can't find it anywhere when I google.


 
from Wiki



> _Great Ormond Street_ received positive reviews. Tom Sutcliffe of The Independent wrote that the series was "distinguished by the attention it paid to the limits of medical expertise".[1] Ceri Radford writing for The Daily Telegraph called the series "excellent" and added that "the sensitivity of [the] programme saved it from feeling voyeuristic".[2] John Crace of The Guardian said that the documentary "exposed us to the existential questions that doctors face on a daily basis – and which most documentaries avoid",[3] while Andrew Billen of The Times called it "extraordinarily frank".[4] Jane Simon for The Daily Mirror said that the programme was "made with great sensitivity" [5] and Paul Whitelaw, writing for The Scotsman called the series "A sensitive study of tragedy and hope". *The second season is due to start in Early May 2012[6]*


----------



## purenarcotic (May 7, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it really 24 hours in A&Eon one particular day?
> 
> I filmed for a programme many years ago that would film the A&E around the clock and we would get maybe one or maybe two good stories on a 12 hour shift.
> My least good TV moment was missing a guy who had keeled over with a crazy disease he had picked up in africa. It was his wedding day and he fell while giving his vows.
> There was footage from the wedding, and an hour or so later the whole wedding party came to A&E in full dress. Would have been super great telly.


 
I think they tell you that they film it over the period of six weeks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it really 24 hours in A&Eon one particular day?


 
_*24 Hours in A&E*_ is a British medical documentary set in King's College Hospital. 70 cameras filmed round the clock for 28 days, 24 hours a day in A&E (Accident and Emergency) it offered unprecedented access to one of Britain's busiest A&E departments.[1]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Years back there was a show called Children's Hospital that followed kids in GOSH. I got asked to appear on it but my mum said no. It was a good series, not quite as miserable as you'd think. ITV did something on babies in neonatal ITU which was fucking miserable beyond belief. One of those shows you sob your way through lol.


 
Great Ormond Street is on tonight on BBC at 9.00pm.  First episode of new series


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Bump for tomorrow night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

bump for tonight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

Last reminder


----------



## bi0boy (May 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Great Ormond Street is on tonight on BBC at 9.00pm. First episode of new series


 
Good programme

Frightened surgeons


----------



## purenarcotic (May 16, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Good programme
> 
> Frightened surgeons


 
It's bloody excellent, isn't it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

on now


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 16, 2012)

Seemed a bit more insightful than the last series but it's still the same ole story every week.  Not sure why it needs a 2nd series?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Seemed a bit more insightful than the last series but it's still the same ole story every week. Not sure why it needs a 2nd series?


 
I don't remember it ever really leaving the Resus and A&E last year, whereas this time they went to the CT Department and ICU (may be wrong about that though)

I think the more the better. Staff can get treated like shit in hospitals by some people, so it's worth reminding them exactly how much the staff/NHS does for the British public

Oh, and apparently the 1st series was so successful they made another one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Seemed a bit more insightful than the last series but it's still the same ole story every week. Not sure why it needs a 2nd series?


 
Next week they're going into paediatrics A&E which they never did last time either


----------



## Jangleballix (May 17, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/24-hours-in-ae/4od


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

Jangleballix said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/24-hours-in-ae/4od


 
I've already watched it

They have a good link where you can have a 360 degree look around the A&E department


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 17, 2012)

I love wheelchaircam. Don't remember that before.


----------



## Jangleballix (May 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love wheelchaircam. Don't remember that before.


S2E2 suturecam. Not really.
I do miss the short haired charge nurse / ward sister from S1.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

Jangleballix said:


> S2E2 suturecam. Not really.
> I do miss the short haired charge nurse / ward sister from S1.


 
If you do the A&E tour on the website, there's a red arrow link to her

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/24-hours-in-ae/articles/explore-the-ae


----------



## scifisam (May 17, 2012)

I watched it last might because the gf wanted to. The old man was really sweet, and I was pleased they all pulled through - even the dad who really don't look like he was going to.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've already watched it
> 
> They have a good link where you can have a 360 degree look around the A&E department



Have you got a direct link to that at all? The internet on my computer's not working and it's hard to search on my phone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I watched it last might because the gf wanted to. The old man was really sweet, and I was pleased they all pulled through - even the dad who really don't look like he was going to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a direct link to that at all? The internet on my computer's not working and it's hard to search on my phone.


 
Link for virtual tour is in my post above


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2012)

Great show, the two old blokes were hilarious, bless em. 

Also LOVED the conversation between the two young guys about how they would pimp their wheelchairs when they got old.  That really made me giggle, totally classic capture of the weird conversations that seemingly never ending hospital waiting time creates.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Great show, the two old blokes were hilarious, bless em.
> 
> Also LOVED the conversation between the two young guys about how they would pimp their wheelchairs when they got old. That really made me giggle, totally classic capture of the weird conversations that seemingly never ending hospital waiting time creates.


 
The older guy of the two guys was brilliant and so supportive of the younger guy. They were lovely

I do think though that some of the waiting room patients play up for the cameras


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The older guy of the two guys was brilliant and so supportive of the younger guy. They were lovely


 
Aye, it was so sweet.  Firm friends who had clearly been through quite a bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Aye, it was so sweet. Firm friends who had clearly been through quite a bit.


 
and well fit for someone in his 80s and on no medication 

Can't see myself being that well at 80, although I doubt I'll last that long anyway


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and well fit for someone in his 80s and on no medication
> 
> Can't see myself being that well at 80, although I doubt I'll last that long anyway


 
You never know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> You never know.


 
With my lifestyle, I don't think so

*Looks at exercise bike. Settles even further into sofa*


----------



## Dan U (May 18, 2012)

hadn't seen this show before last night.

really enjoyed it, proper interesting stuff.

its incredible how many people treat you when you have a serious trauma

also <3 the two old dockers from Bermondsey

big up the NHS basically and a big fuck you to those who want to destroy it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2012)

Dan U said:


> big up the NHS basically and a big fuck you to those who want to destroy it.


 


DJWrongspeed said:


> Seemed a bit more insightful than the last series but it's still the same ole story every week. Not sure why it needs a 2nd series?


 
and that's why I have no problem with a 2nd series


----------



## Greebo (May 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> With my lifestyle, I don't think so
> 
> *Looks at exercise bike. Settles even further into sofa*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


>


 
The exercise bike is located right next to radiator


----------



## Idaho (May 18, 2012)

I really don't understand programmes like this. Slowly watching people's suffering seems distasteful to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I really don't understand programmes like this. Slowly watching people's suffering seems distasteful to me.


 
People may be watching it because they've been in there themselves?

They may be watching because they have friends/family who work there?

Maybe they like to see how an A&E department works?

Lots of reasons to watch it.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 18, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I really don't understand programmes like this. Slowly watching people's suffering seems distasteful to me.


 
Well not everybody is suffering slowly tbf.  It's a true testament to the hard work the A&E staff do that people who seemingly look like human cabbages, are then talking to you at the end of the show and it's important to be able to show the positive side of medical care, when the NHS is really only ever bashed in the news.  It's also interesting for people to find out how doctors tick.


----------



## Idaho (May 18, 2012)

Maybe it's me. I find them unwatchable. Stressful and upsetting - therefore am suspicious of those who enjoy those emotions.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 18, 2012)

Can't say I've ever found it stressful tbh.  Sad sometimes, yeah, but that comes with the territory.  Nothing worse than lots of other shows out there.  I've cried at some adverts before, when the hormones have been right.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Maybe it's me. I find them unwatchable. Stressful and upsetting - therefore am suspicious of those who enjoy those emotions.


 
A lot of people who are in Resus are in such a bad condition that they may have no awareness of what went on while they were there, or can't remember.  By the time they're well to know, they've probably been moved to a ward.

It's nice for some of them to see what might have gone on


----------



## smmudge (May 19, 2012)

I watched this on 4od earlier today. Bloody hell I blubbed just at the intro montage, and they show that every week  I'm going to have to remember to skip that part.

I liked the guy who fell off his bike with the head injury. He was funny and sweet, and clearly very intelligent. Umm yeah I think I basically fell in love with him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I watched this on 4od earlier today. Bloody hell I blubbed just at the intro montage, and they show that every week  I'm going to have to remember to skip that part.
> 
> I liked the guy who fell off his bike with the head injury. He was funny and sweet, and clearly very intelligent. Umm yeah I think I basically fell in love with him


 
Not the one who never shut up (who had also had leukaemia)?


----------



## smmudge (May 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not the one who never shut up (who had also had leukaemia)?


 
Yes that one. You see I'm more of a listener myself, so I like talkative people.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2012)

bump for 9.00pm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2012)

That was a sad one


----------



## bi0boy (May 23, 2012)

No one who we saw died though.

I think the Great Ormond Street prog is more upsetting, cos there's kids who the doctors get to know for years who don't make it.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> No one who we saw died though.
> 
> I think the Great Ormond Street prog is more upsetting, cos there's kids who the doctors get to know for years who don't make it.


 
Last night's GOSH was so sad, poor Sol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> No one who we saw died though.
> 
> I think the Great Ormond Street prog is more upsetting, cos there's kids who the doctors get to know for years who don't make it.


 
Yeah, but I was sad for the poor girl who had had eight miscarriages


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I was sad for the poor girl who had had eight miscarriages


I've had more than that and it is sad and often traumatic but I have managed to give birth to two so it's not a hopeless situation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've had more than that and it is sad and often traumatic but I have managed to give birth to two so it's not a hopeless situation.


 


Yeah, and she had three, but got so excited when scan showed latest one still there.  I'd be past getting excited by that stage


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

To be honest I was quite fatalistic after the second. You kind of steel yourself every time you go to the loo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> To be honest I was quite fatalistic after the second. You kind of steel yourself every time you go to the loo.


----------



## WouldBe (May 24, 2012)

Nice to see (on last nights episode) that barely being able to lift your leg is a significant weakness and warrents neurological investigation whereas ATOS thing it's a slight reduction and not worth worrying about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 24, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> Nice to see (on last nights episode) that barely being able to lift your leg is a significant weakness and warrents neurological investigation whereas ATOS thing it's a slight reduction and not worth worrying about.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 25, 2012)

I do think they get the balance right in each programme. There's always some sort of light relief eg Fish Bone Boy. What a little charmer!
I love it because it's my local hospital. Part of the local circle of life. I've had family & friends born there, family & friends mended there, family & friends dying there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I do think they get the balance right in each programme. There's always some sort of light relief eg Fish Bone Boy. What a little charmer!
> I love it because it's my local hospital. Part of the local circle of life. I've had family & friends born there, family & friends mended there, family & friends dying there.


 
Same as.  Fish Bone Boy's name was enough to make me giggle - Destiny 

And he wants to be a Doctor when he grows up, and a superhero and something else 

I'm glad the hospital itself has improved massively.  I remember visiting my nan there in the 70s and it was a right dump, but then maybe a lot of hospitals were like that in the 70s and everything just looks a bit more modern now, although I do remember going into a ward only 7 years and seeing one of the bathrooms and it reminded me of something from the 50s


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> And he wants to be a Doctor when he grows up, and a superhero and something else


A pirate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> A pirate


 
That's it


----------



## purenarcotic (May 25, 2012)

The A&E is a specialised trauma unit, hence why it probably looks much more modernised.  I think most hospitals have some wards that could do with updating.  Certainly the last time I was in for surgery at GOSH, the ward I was on had those ancient old beds that are impossible to climb up onto and it was in need of some TLC.  The time before that I had been on a brand new day unit with special low beds for kids and it was generally much better.

I suppose it depends how much money they have going, I guess they refurb ward by ward.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 30, 2012)

Awww George.  Bless his heart.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 31, 2012)

We could all consider ourselves blessed to live to 84 and have a partner who weeps to know that we can come home from hospital, and will sit all day on a plastic chair faithfully waiting.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 6, 2012)

Very pissed off that channel 4 are not showing episodes 3 and 4 on 4oD. They are being very vague (editorial decision) as to precisely why


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Very pissed off that channel 4 are not showing episodes 3 and 4 on 4oD. They are being very vague (editorial decision) as to precisely why


 
How very strange. 

Jen is back.   She was my favourite nurse last series.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2012)

That's what torrents are for - when the program producers do their best to stop you from watching their programs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> That's what torrents are for - when the program producers do their best to stop you from watching their programs.


Well, you'd think so, normally. Can't find nuffink for episodes 3 and 4 so far. Could it be legal reasons? Court case or summat?


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 6, 2012)

very probably Mrs M. I missed last week's ep (have it recorded, though) and what I read in the papers suggested it was all about a teenager getting stabbed in the face, then triggering a minor wave of related revenge stabbings/beatings/attacks  . so all too possible that the legal ramifications are still ongoing (complaints from those filmed? what the script said about them? difficulties separating out witnesses from participants? what they said in the programme contradicting previous court testimony so they're up for perjury?)

Don't know. but I still say 24hrs in A & E is one of the best things on telly - and anything further from a coldhearted, voyeuristic 'lingering in other people's pain' it is hard to imagine. it's a triumph of the documentary form AND it's constantly, emotively and angrily semaphoring the message 'this is our NHS, the greatest thing our country's ever accomplished and something YOU will need to use at some point. so don't let anyone fuck it up' to the audience. What more could any urban viewer want?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The A&E is a specialised trauma unit, hence why it probably looks much more modernised. I think most hospitals have some wards that could do with updating. Certainly the last time I was in for surgery at GOSH, the ward I was on had those ancient old beds that are impossible to climb up onto and it was in need of some TLC. The time before that I had been on a brand new day unit with special low beds for kids and it was generally much better.
> 
> I suppose it depends how much money they have going, I guess they refurb ward by ward.


 
Yeah, that ward has been done up since our visit.  Resus room in the new series has also been done up and has more beds in it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Very pissed off that channel 4 are not showing episodes 3 and 4 on 4oD. They are being very vague (editorial decision) as to precisely why


 
Really?  Wonder why?  Glad I recorded it, although I've just deleted it.  

The original series is being repeated though so watched one of those episodes today as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> AND it's constantly, emotively and angrily semaphoring the message 'this is our NHS, the greatest thing our country's ever accomplished and something YOU will need to use at some point. so don't let anyone fuck it up' to the audience. What more could any urban viewer want?


 
Yep, they should force all those twats in Government to watch it all, over and over and over again


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2012)

As the whinging woofta said, anyone has a go at the NHS i'll give him one. Great series.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> As the whinging woofta said, anyone has a go that the NHS i'll give him one. Great series.


 
He should stand in front of Parliament with a great big placard to that effect, except he'd probably be arrested


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, and the guy in the vascular lab is the same guy who did b/f's last ultrasound


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He should stand in front of Parliament with a great big placard to that effect, except he'd probably be arrested


Shot now and treated by our GREAT NHS!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice to see footage of nurses being so kind to their older patients too.  Especially with all the recent stuff about old patients being left in their own wee and all that.  The balance is greatly needed.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2012)

The NHS is better than all of us, and within that there are fantastic people working _because_ it's the NHS.


----------



## aliceisme (Jun 7, 2012)

I was there a few weeks ago, cameras everywhere but everyone signs if they want to be included ..me, i said yes to background shots ...quickly put my glasses away and vainly tried to read my book.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Nice to see footage of nurses being so kind to their older patients too. Especially with all the recent stuff about old patients being left in their own wee and all that. The balance is greatly needed.


 
I like Jen.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I like Jen.


 
She's my favourite.  Was so pleased to see her back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Bump for tonight


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Jen is back.  She was my favourite nurse last series.


 
She treated my daughter when she went in last year.  My husband took her late in the night... apparently she was really good with her as she has a child of a similar age.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to say I found tonight's episode incredibly touching .... tears at the end.  It is a great series.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Recorded it so not watched it yet


----------



## smmudge (Jun 27, 2012)

I still love this series but I *DID NOT* appreciate the projectile vomiting of last week's episode. I know that is part of being in A&E but there's some stuff I don't want to see or would at least like a warning!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I still love this series but I *DID NOT* appreciate the projectile vomiting of last week's episode. I know that is part of being in A&E but there's some stuff I don't want to see or would at least like a warning!


 
Do you mean the young black kid who vomited whilst laying down?

That was hardly projectile vomiting 

Wasn't nice though


----------



## smmudge (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you mean the young black kid who vomited whilst laying down?
> 
> That was hardly projectile vomiting
> 
> Wasn't nice though


 
Yeah that one. I really felt for his mother.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah that one. I really felt for his mother.


 
Felt sorry for the Irish girl's ruined weekend as well


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 4, 2012)

I am not ashamed to admit I have a massive crush on Jen. She is fucking ace.

e2a: obviously kidda is more awesome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I am not ashamed to admit I have a massive crush on Jen. She is fucking ace.
> 
> e2a: obviously kidda is more awesome.


 
Not seen this week's episode yet.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 4, 2012)

The guy on right now is a fucking prat.  What moron starts fights in a hospital waiting room ffs and then goes 'I don't care about trouble'.  Selfish cunt.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I am not ashamed to admit I have a massive crush on Jen. She is fucking ace.
> 
> e2a: obviously kidda is more awesome.


 glad I'm not the only one


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 6, 2012)

I missed the beginning and fell asleep before the end 

Can someone tell me - the gentleman who was a victim of hit and run on Denmark Hill on his way to collect his pension - did he pull through?
Walking from Camberwell to Brixton for his pension aged 93!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 6, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> I missed the beginning and fell asleep before the end
> 
> Can someone tell me - the gentleman who was a victim of hit and run on Denmark Hill on his way to collect his pension - did he pull through?
> Walking from Camberwell to Brixton for his pension aged 93!


No, despite rallying a bit initially he died ten days later. The bastard that hit him has never been found (I know that much from regularly reading the SLP).


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 6, 2012)

I guessed as much from the use of music during his bits, and from the interviews with his neice.

Bastard driver. How can people live with themselves?


----------



## smmudge (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah Jen is awesome!

I didn't know they could put teeth back in if they've fallen/been knocked out. That's quite clever.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 7, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah Jen is awesome!
> 
> I didn't know they could put teeth back in if they've fallen/been knocked out. That's quite clever.


Yes, put them in milk*. Severed finger? Pack of unopened frozen peas wrapped round.

*Cows milk, soya is not an acceptable substitute for saving knocked-out teeth.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Caught the latest one on 4oD. I bawled! That sweet little girl and her Dad with the burnt hands


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Caught the latest one on 4oD. I bawled! That sweet little girl and her Dad with the burnt hands


 
I was greeting like a bairn through it too


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Bet there's a fireguard in that house now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

I did laugh though when he said about parenthood, after the first week your illusions are shattered, by year two you're getting the hang of it and when they're twenty-five you know you've done it all wrong.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bet there's a fireguard in that house now.


 
Not that I would want to apportion blame in that situation because seeing your child in that situation is punishment enough, but she was the eldest and there were two little brothers too - wtf were they doing having an open fire without a guard? Very sad result though. I'm glad they did the follow-up bit and showed her playing alright and happy because it was heartbreaking


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Fireguards were never mentioned but it was obvious what had happened.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought it was a gas fire


----------



## weepiper (Jul 26, 2012)

'an open gas fire' he said, I think a 'living flame' type affair


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

...and an ordinary gas fire should have a guard too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I am not ashamed to admit I have a massive crush on Jen. She is fucking ace.


Me too and I'm a straight granny. When I keel over with something granny-related and get rushed to Kings, I want her bedside manner.

eta
She was brilliant with my son when he got a complicated wrist fracture.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 26, 2012)

That Dad.
He must have been in agony, too - his fingertips looked melted and the skin was hanging off his palms. he never showed her that he was in pain at all.
I had a leaky face when she asked about going to school on Monday. And the little looks she kept giving him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> I had a leaky face when she asked about going to school on Monday.


Me too, but I smiled when he said he didn't think he'd be going to work on Monday and maybe they could hang out together.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 26, 2012)

Catching up on this now, the girl asking if she could get a new top as well as a new skirt made me smile, very canny.  Shed a wee tear or two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Catching up on this now, the girl asking if she could get a new top as well as a new skirt made me smile, very canny. Shed a wee tear or two.


 
I've just been watching it

My auntie died when her nightdress caught fire.  I never met her though as she died when she was 4.  Not sure how it happened exactly as it was never discussed


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been watching it
> 
> My auntie died when her nightdress caught fire. I never met her though as she died when she was 4. Not sure how it happened exactly as it was never discussed


 
Horrible, isn't it.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah I watched it earlier this evening.  Didn't cry though, I'm must be extra tough tonight.  The ankle thing was quite funny...


----------



## weepiper (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been watching it
> 
> My auntie died when her nightdress caught fire. I never met her though as she died when she was 4. Not sure how it happened exactly as it was never discussed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been watching it
> 
> My auntie died when her nightdress caught fire. I never met her though as she died when she was 4. Not sure how it happened exactly as it was never discussed


 It used to be quite common. It's much rarer nowadays because less people have fires and there are much stricter regulations about fabric flammability. A lot of early synthetic fabrics just burst into flame just by getting too hot, or a small spark, without actually coming into prolonged contact with a naked flame.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It used to be quite common. It's much rarer nowadays because less people have fires and there are much stricter regulations about fabric flammability. A lot of early synthetic fabrics just burst into flame just by getting too hot, or a small spark, without actually coming into prolonged contact with a naked flame.


 
Yeah, b/f was telling me that.  Never realised.  I thought maybe he was getting mixed up with stories about those tracksuits that were about in the 80s that were supposedly dangerous to wear near fires.  I also thought that decades ago (I'm guessing my auntie would have died in the 40s) clothing would have been more natural fibres unlike a lot of today's synthetic stuff.  Suppose it just didn't occur to me synthetic stuff wasn't around in the 40s (despite nylons)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

Rayon sprang to mind.



			
				about.com said:
			
		

> *Rayon*​Rayon was the first manufactured fiber developed, it made from wood or cotton pulp and was first known as artificial silk. The Swiss chemist, Georges Audemars invented the first crude artificial silk around 1855, by dipping a needle into liquid mulberry bark pulp and gummy rubber to make threads. The method was too slow to be practical.​In 1884, a French chemist, Hilaire de Charbonnet, Comte de Chardonnay, patented an artificial silk that was a cellulose-based fabric known as Chardonnay silk." Pretty but very flammable, it was removed from the market.​In 1894, British inventors, Charles Cross, Edward Bevan, and Clayton Beadle, patented a safe a practical method of making artificial silk that came to be known as viscose rayon. Avtex Fibers Incorporated first commercially produced artificial silk or rayon in 1910 in the United States. The term "rayon" was first used in 1924.​


​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Rayon sprang to mind.
> 
> ​


 
Blimey!  Forgot about Rayon


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2012)

well there were lots of tears here at this evening's show... the little baby being the same age as our youngest who is asleep here with us.  Amazing stuff.  Every week I feel thankful.


----------



## Garek (Aug 2, 2012)

Love this programme. Didn't realise it was back (ah the joys of not watching tele). Just started with 8 as before that they are unavailable. That Millwall prick is well annoying.

EDIT: Also the kid who crashed his bike at 35mph. Ouch. I'm guessing scooter and jeans.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 16, 2012)

Just started watching the final episode of the series. Had to pause it for a while to pick up my jaw, which has just fallen to the floor. That first bloke on, Stacey.  I wish his parents had said to him even just the once "The world does not revolve around you, stop being so selfish and demanding."


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 17, 2012)

He also triggered a national stream of social-media abuse on Twitter, the digitalspy TV forums, etc etc. Bit of a miracle they managed to get him to sign a release form for the programme at all IMHO - but clearly there are some people *so *inconsiderate of others they honestly can't perceive why they might be considered to be utter twunts by everyone they meet. Gold medals all round to the nurses for not lamping him one.

(one remark from Twitter you might like: "how come we didn't get to hear what happened to him in the roundup at the end? Did they put him down a sluice?" )
and I LOVED the tone/expression on the nurse's face as she managed to get him off A&E's hands and send him upstairs ... "we would be _ever so grateful _if you could find a bed for him...")

I just do wonder if there really WAS anything at all wrong with him - there were some hints that his real problem was painkiller addiction ... or perhaps his chest pains were being caused by inhaling other things - andmaybe that's why the programme didn't reveal the details. Or maybe there was nothing wrong with him at all.

No doubt about it he'd been raised as a Little Prince and he's probably like that all the time - but it is also POSSIBLE that you saw him at his absolute worst because he was a) in pain and b) freaking out about possibly dying.  I feel _almost _sorry for him because everyone who's seen that prog will be thinking the same thing - can't have been easy to show his face down the pub this week....


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 17, 2012)

I can appreciate that when you are in extreme pain, you can come across as somewhat of a cunt.  However, frankly I think he was different; I would expect snappiness and a lot of swearing and 'get away from me' when people tried to touch the sore area, but he really was incredibly selfish.  I remember the bloke with a dislocated shoulder a few episodes back; he was snappy, he was short (and no wonder when you saw the x-ray), but he was neither selfish or demanding in the same way Stacey was.  He was just, more than understandably, desperate for them to get rid of his pain. 

If he was hungry, why didn't he ask his girlfriend to go to the canteen; I would never ask a nurse to bring me a sandwich if I had somebody with me who could go.  They aren't waitresses.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2012)

Didn't see the beginning of that episode but caught the rest. I'm remembering the 12-year-old boy with the broken leg who'd been hit by a car in the previous episode and how incredibly brave _he_ was.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just started watching the final episode of the series. Had to pause it for a while to pick up my jaw, which has just fallen to the floor. That first bloke on, Stacey.  I wish his parents had said to him even just the once "The world does not revolve around you, stop being so selfish and demanding."


 
Watched it yesterday.  A nurse's worst nightmare I reckon.

Treated them like slaves 

I hope he watched that and was embarrassed, but somehow I doubt it.  Feel sorry for his girlfriend/wife if he's like that at home


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2012)

Wonder if hiccup guy has stopped or started again?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 17, 2012)

Awww, hiccup guy. What a man - I cheered when I read he'd passed that exam! The contrast between him and the odious Stacey was so glaring and so obvious I think maybe the production team might just have been making their own views clear, through the editing ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Awww, hiccup guy. What a man - I cheered when I read he'd passed that exam! The contrast between him and the odious Stacey was so glaring and so obvious I think maybe the production team might just have been making their own views clear, through the editing ...


 
Yeah, I was well happy for him.  Worried lack of sleep might affect exams


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

Hiccup man was brilliant. I too was delighted to see he'd passed his exam. Hope he turns up on the Brixton Tradesman thread. He came over as such a good bloke who took his responsibilities seriously. I bet if he advertised as
*Hiccup Man - Electrician *
*     as seen on TV*
the work would roll in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Hiccup man was brilliant. I too was delighted to see he'd passed his exam. Hope he turns up on the Brixton Tradesman thread. He came over as such a good bloke who took his responsibilities seriously. I bet if he advertised as
> *Hiccup Man - Electrician *
> * as seen on TV*
> the work would roll in.


 


You might get a bit bored of his hiccuping though if he started in your house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Watched it yesterday. A nurse's worst nightmare I reckon.
> 
> Treated them like slaves
> 
> I hope he watched that and was embarrassed, but somehow I doubt it. Feel sorry for his girlfriend/wife if he's like that at home


 
Didn't watch it sadly so can't comment on that bloke but I was amazed last year when I went into a day ward for steroids how some people seemed to treat it as if it were a hotel.

One woman came in, immediately demanded a cup of tea and to look at the lunch menu!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Didn't watch it sadly so can't comment on that bloke but I was amazed last year when I went into a day ward for steroids how some people seemed to treat it as if it were a hotel.
> 
> One woman came in, immediately demanded a cup of tea and to look at the lunch menu!


 
You can watch it here

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/24-hours-in-ae/4od


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can watch it here
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/24-hours-in-ae/4od


Ta


----------



## Garek (Aug 18, 2012)

"Where them nurses, they're supposed to feed me". And getting his girlfriend to pick bits out his sandwich.

 what the actual fuck!? Some people are cunts who need to sent back in time to pre-NHS days.

Btw if anyone has anything wrong them, and are in south London, and they don't want to clog up A&E might I recommend the lovely Guy's minor injuries unit.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't watched this week's yet, but I really felt for the mother and daughter last week when the daughter got encaphelitis.  I didn't even know there were viruses that did that, left you physically fine but just attacked your brain  really bizarre symptoms.  The poor mother when her daughter didn't even recognise her, that was heartbreaking.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I haven't watched this week's yet, but I really felt for the mother and daughter last week when the daughter got encaphelitis. I didn't even know there were viruses that did that, left you physically fine but just attacked your brain  really bizarre symptoms. The poor mother when her daughter didn't even recognise her, that was heartbreaking.


My friend's son got that. It was terrifying. He had to learn to walk again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I haven't watched this week's yet, but I really felt for the mother and daughter last week when the daughter got encaphelitis. I didn't even know there were viruses that did that, left you physically fine but just attacked your brain  really bizarre symptoms. The poor mother when her daughter didn't even recognise her, that was heartbreaking.


 
Don't know why, but I immediately guessed encephalitis, and the doctor said she suspected it 30 seconds later.  Call me House


----------



## smmudge (Aug 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't know why, but I immediately guessed encephalitis, and the doctor said she suspected it 30 seconds later. Call me House


 
Wow, you should be a doctor.  That is, if you're willing to bet someone's life on it!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't know why, but I immediately guessed encephalitis, and the doctor said she suspected it 30 seconds later.  Call me House


And me! But only because I've had it..lol
The Stacey man provoked huge outrage in my house. When I think of my poor brother and he pain he suffers from and how he is so thankful for the care he receives it just makes me sick.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Wow, you should be a doctor. That is, if you're willing to bet someone's life on it!


 
I suspected Stacey had a collapsed lung before he even mentioned he'd had a collapsed lung.  As it was, that wasn't the problem, but I was near!


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 19, 2012)

What was that on the womans head CT scan last week? When they showed the CT scan they quickly scrolled through part of it where there was a large white triangularish blob on the right side of her brain. They then blamed her problems on being psychosomatic.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

Garek said:


> "Where them nurses, they're supposed to feed me". And getting his girlfriend to pick bits out his sandwich.
> 
> what the actual fuck!? Some people are cunts who need to sent back in time to pre-NHS days.


 
Which is why all the elderly people are such a joy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> What was that on the womans head CT scan last week? When they showed the CT scan they quickly scrolled through part of it where there was a large white triangularish blob on the right side of her brain. They then blamed her problems on being psychosomatic.


Oh good, I thought that was my shonky eyesight, glad someone else noticed.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> What was that on the womans head CT scan last week? When they showed the CT scan they quickly scrolled through part of it where there was a large white triangularish blob on the right side of her brain. They then blamed her problems on being psychosomatic.


 
I hardly think they would ignore a large blob, do you?  They also didn't actually suggest her symptoms were psychosomatic, her GP had.  All they did was tell her that her brain scan was healthy and normal. 

It takes a long amount of training to really be able to read CT scans, they look very confusing.  We looked at a few examples in one of my uni modules and all of us classed healthy brains as having abnormalities and vice verca.  And those were stills, not the scroll through they do.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 19, 2012)

So why scroll through the blob quickly while showing the brain either side of it for so long? It looked like they were trying to 'hide' the blob.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> So why scroll through the blob quickly while showing the brain either side of it for so long? It looked like they were trying to 'hide' the blob.


 
That's just how it goes; it goes very quickly and some bits move slowly, others move quickly. They view the scan as it rolls through, they'll also look at all the stills, too. MRI scans are just as speedy as the images come through.

They aren't morons, you know. Their job is to read scans; it will be all they do all day long, so I think they're quite aware of what is normal and what is abnormal.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> That's just how it goes; it goes very quickly and some bits move slowly, others move quickly. They view the scan as it rolls through, they'll also look at all the stills, too. MRI scans are just as speedy as the images come through.


It looked like they were controlling the scroll speed to me. 




> They aren't morons, you know. Their job is to read scans; it will be all they do all day long, so I think they're quite aware of what is normal and what is abnormal.


 Who said they were morons? All I wanted to know was what the unusual triangularish blob was.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> It looked like they were controlling the scroll speed to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they were morons? All I wanted to know was what the unusual triangularish blob was.


 
Right, I've gone back and looked at it; the large triangle white thing is part of the skull; because the other half of the screen was obscured you wouldn't have been able to see that it would be the exact same on the other side.

CT is a form of x-ray, so bones show up as big white lumps; hence why a brain scan is surrounded by a white circle, because it's the skull.

Here's an example of a slice of a CT scan where the bone structure is visible:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2013)

Extreme A&E on More 4 on now (in KCH).

Not sure if I've seen this one before or not


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2013)

Look out for me on the next series of 24 Hours in A&E on Channel 4 as I am on camera and signed the consent forms  I had a good chat with Kevin the Porter who was a properly good geezer 

They 'may' need to bleep out what I said about David Cameron and the government


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Look out for me on the next series of 24 Hours in A&E on Channel 4 as I am on camera and signed the consent forms  I had a good chat with Kevin the Porter who was a properly good geezer
> 
> They 'may' need to bleep out what I said about David Cameron and the government


 
What were you in for? 

Which episode are you in?

Always see Kevin around.  Was in a lift with him one day whilst he was wheeling a patient and patient recognised him from 24 hours and was chatting about it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What were you in for?


 
Stuff and ting 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Which episode are you in?


 
Dunno yet. Dunno if I will even be in it as they are filming loads and am sure not all is included. It will be next year at some point. Hope my mum is watching if I am in it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

oh, so we're not going to know who you are then, unless we see someone signing a consent form and have to assume it's you?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, so we're not going to know who you are then, unless we see someone signing a consent form and have to assume it's you?


 
I think enough Urbz know me and will 'out me' if I am


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I think enough Urbz know me and will 'out me' if I am


 
Don't worry, even if I don't find out 'til after the show has aired, I'll have recorded it, so I'll be able to catch you!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Right, I've gone back and looked at it; the large triangle white thing is part of the skull; because the other half of the screen was obscured you wouldn't have been able to see that it would be the exact same on the other side.
> 
> CT is a form of x-ray, so bones show up as big white lumps; hence why a brain scan is surrounded by a white circle, because it's the skull.
> 
> Here's an example of a slice of a CT scan where the bone structure is visible:


 
Remembered this post when I saw this....
*Why do radiologists miss dancing gorillas?*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-21466529


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Remembered this post when I saw this....
> *Why do radiologists miss dancing gorillas?*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-21466529


 
I wondered wtf you were talking about 'til I found it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wondered wtf you were talking about 'til I found it


Took me ages to see too.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 3, 2013)

Next series returns next Wed 10th April on channel 4.  9pm.  A 20 episode run too.  Can't wait.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> Next series returns next Wed 10th April on channel 4. 9pm. A 20 episode run too. Can't wait.


 
Oh, exciting!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:
			
		

> Next series returns next Wed 10th April on channel 4.  9pm.  A 20 episode run too.  Can't wait.



Waiting for my five minutes of shameful fame


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 3, 2013)

Twenty episodes! Gasp!
As we're on the subject of local reality telly spot local bon viveur and wit O*****o H******n as a transpontine Tom Cruise in Rain Man.
Full show on 4oD.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-fried-chicken-shop-life-in-a-day/articles/watch-the-trailer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for my five minutes of shameful fame


 
Are you on it?   Doing what?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Are you on it?   Doing what?



Getting head and arm fixed  I had to sign the C4 forms and stuff. Not certain I will be on it but was there a while with the staff and telly folk chatting. 

I may have called David Cameron a cunt on camera


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Getting head and arm fixed  I had to sign the C4 forms and stuff. Not certain I will be on it but was there a while with the staff and telly folk chatting.
> 
> I may have called David Cameron a cunt on camera


 


What happened?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What happened?



Smash, bang, wallop, ow.


----------



## clicker (Apr 4, 2013)

Did it all heal well?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

clicker said:
			
		

> Did it all heal well?



Some arm scarring that will last for years I fear. Was burned down to the muscle in three places 

The head was not that deep but needed ten stitches which has left a ridge in my head. Seems to have healed (sealed?) up okay but not shaved my head since  

Worse things happen at sea eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Smash, bang, wallop, ow.


 
Do you know what episode you're in?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Do you know what episode you're in?



No idea. I did ask but the chap said it was down to the editing team. He did say I was 'a character' so would almost certainly be in  but no idea when.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No idea. I did ask but the chap said it was down to the editing team. He did say I was 'a character' so would almost certainly be in  but no idea when.


 
I'm sure it won't be too difficult to miss that head


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm sure it won't be too difficult to miss that head


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No idea. I did ask but the chap said it was down to the editing team. He did say I was 'a character' so would almost certainly be in  but no idea when.


 
I imagine it will be a while yet mate, my mum was filmed for it almost a year ago, and has only just recently had a call to confirm that she's definitely in this series.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow bloody hell Badgers mate. Heal quick eh 

This show is banned in my house. I love it, the Mrs refuses to watch anything medical on tv apart from one born every minute. I'd record the series but the chances of having time to watch it myself are minimal with the baby

ETA - just saw this was in Feb so hope you are healing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers DU  

Am mostly healed, just scarred up. Was an epic fail on my part. Wish I could say I was rescuing kittens from a burning building  but it was just me juggling a kettle


----------



## Saffy (Apr 4, 2013)

God I love this programme so much. A friends daughter has just started her student nurse training there and said she may be in it. I love Jen, I hope she's in it lots.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Cheers DU
> 
> Am mostly healed, just scarred up. Was an epic fail on my part. Wish I could say I was rescuing kittens from a burning building  but it was just me juggling a kettle


 
i didn't laugh, promise.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't forget.  Channel 4 tonight.  9pm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

New series starts tonight

Mrs Magpie

Worth changing the title to New Series or adding 2013 to it please?

eta:  Missed xsunnysuex's bump post


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

No cameras here at the moment!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

editor said:


> No cameras here at the moment!


 
They finished filming last year for this series


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2013)

I already have enough snot coming out of me.
Shouldn't have watched this but it's compelling


----------



## Saffy (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh this poor woman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

Saffy said:


> Oh this poor woman.


 
Really sad.  Don't like the way they're talking about her.  There's no smiles there.  Hope she's survived.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

oh, that sounded promising


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...e-says-victim-punched-by-cyclist-8566993.html
Poor woman


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## peterkro (Apr 10, 2013)

This program makes me fucking angry,not because of the people and they way they work but because the cunts on high who bark out their orders of what and who should be cut have no idea of the team work and effort that goes into a successful health system.
The NHS is a stunning example of co-operation we could well do with extending into other areas.Fucking cunts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## clicker (Apr 17, 2013)

the staff there are amazing....i'm in tears already with the old woman and her daughters.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just watching it on +1 now.

Having spent the afternoon celebrating my grans 93 birthday by her hospital bed I must say this is hitting home tonight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2013)

fell asleep before the end.. did the old lady make it?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> fell asleep before the end.. did the old lady make it?


 
Sadly not.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> Sadly not.


 
oh bless... her poor daughters too.  Still - it was nice she had her family with her - supposedly she died in some comfort.  Not a bad death.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2013)

Bump.  On at 9.00pm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2013)

watching it now.  A woman I know was on last week (the one whose daughter fell down the diving stairs).. I don't know her very well but she's local and it really brought it home.


----------



## peterkro (May 22, 2013)

The Maxillofacial guy is such a sweety.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2013)

peterkro said:


> The Maxillofacial guy is such a sweety.


 
He's lovely isn't he


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 29, 2013)

Guy with fish bone in hand looks well for 69


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 6, 2013)

New Series Wednesday 13th November 9pm


----------



## peterkro (Nov 13, 2013)

Bump, tonight 9pm.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.
Jesus Christ! I've just watched episode 1 Second series of Kings Cross ER.If you thought 24 Hours in A&E was gruesome don't watch this.Open Heart surgery in the ER and they didn't hold back on the filming,Gordon Bennett.

It's filmed at St Vincent de Pauls near the Cross.Personal anecdote I was there in the late sixties for something when I met a young prostitute who had attempted suicide (fortunately she had cut her wrists across and not down ) the fuckers banged on some elastoplasts and tried to send her home with a flea in her ear about cardinal sins (SVDP is a catholic hospital) no one to talk to,no follow up,no nothing,cunts.
(it's available from the usual torrent sites)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2014)

Back tonight, but not at King's.  It's at St Georges in Tooting


----------



## Saffy (Oct 30, 2014)

This girl with the needle in her foot is hilarious!


----------



## Mogden (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm still confused as to how the leg thing happened exactly. I'm being vague so as not to spoil it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2016)

Nanker Jnr and I are gonna be on this in the new series due in 2018.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nanker Jnr and I are gonna be on this in the new series due in 2018.


Uh oh, what happened?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2016)

In the summer he bashed his head...we were filmed but didnt know if we were gonna be on it til this week. They think he is funny and cute and shit.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> In the summer he bashed his head...we were filmed but didnt know if we were gonna be on it til this week. They think he is funny and cute and shit.


Hope he's ok...


----------

